# Best Place for insurance



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi all just trying to gage best place to get r33 gtr insurance, waiting to hear back from dan any others? 28, 5ync, clean licence


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keith Michaels.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Your quote with us is looking pretty good so far and I am waiting for one more underwriter to get back to me..

May have to take you up on those golf lessons as well..

Dan


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the quote dan looking good so far


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

saltyno1 said:


> thanks for the quote dan looking good so far


Good news,

If you need any more information then let me know :thumbsup:


----------

